# How many Singaporean cubers?



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

I've noticed that there are many Singaporean cubers here. Singapore is a pretty small place, so meetups shouldn't be very hard. If you aren't Singaporean but live here, you are also welcome.


----------



## sipth (Apr 5, 2013)

Well im gonna get my cube sooner or later from zcube.cn!


----------



## kimi (Apr 7, 2013)

.....not many people play cube in Sg...T_T


----------



## Milky3bar (Apr 7, 2013)

I am a Singapore cuber and know another friend that is also a cuber. If there is a meet up i would try and make it!


----------



## Genesis (Apr 7, 2013)

*Raises hand*
I think there's quite a number of SG cubers considering the population
IMO:
Other than the lack of complete events to compete, there isn't a lack of cubers
Sadly there aren't comps for Megaminx and larger cubes =(


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 8, 2013)

Funny thing is that half of my friends are cubers.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 8, 2013)

I only have cubing friend, guess that's what happens when you're public schooled(In reference to yours)


----------



## sipth (Apr 8, 2013)

Would be awesome if there are meetups, will try to go for one after i get my cube


----------



## kaixax555 (Jul 18, 2013)

Any old school cubers still here (those from the Type C/Type D generation)?


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 5, 2013)

kaixax555 said:


> Any old school cubers still here (those from the Type C/Type D generation)?



Hi, Im a cuber too. Used to cube back in 2008/09 with my then girlfriend, then stopped for a few years, and now im getting back into the whole puzzle solving addiction again. I own an old typeA, C and D all tiled. Used to buy it from martin choo and another guy called cetron. Sadly, the forum has disappeared and the community seems to be saturated. It would be good to atleast start a facebook group for sgcubers again!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am!

Anyone from Nus High?


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 7, 2013)

nah i was from st andrews, then tpjc and now in ntu. how old are you guys?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm 15. Sec 4 next year. There are alot of cubers in NUSH.


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 7, 2013)

yeah ive heard. But too bad there isnt like an active network to get to know other cubers, or to learn new stuff. More people should post here! what are your times like?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm sub 25 and slowly dropping.


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 7, 2013)

thats nice, im averaging around 26secs. Best ao12 is 24.xx, best single is 17.xx I cant seem to get consistently lower averages. kinda frustrating, so im experimenting with slow solves to speed up my f2l look ahead. Where do you get your puzzles from?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 7, 2013)

From Toy Outpost. Some outlets have good cubes and lube.


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 7, 2013)

oh cool! whats your main? i used to use silicone spray, then i tried zlube, and now im using lubicle lube from thecubicle.us. pretty good stuff, i have weight 1 and 3, for bigger puzzles and 3x3s.


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, I was thinking of visiting toy outpost to check out some cubes later today, any idea which outlets they are? Also, do you know which lubes they sell?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think the one at Jurong Point and Vivocity has. It has Calvin lube. You can also try comics connection. They have zhanchis and guhong.


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 8, 2013)

great thanks!


----------



## Genesis (Dec 8, 2013)

rajwind3r said:


> Hi, I was thinking of visiting toy outpost to check out some cubes later today, any idea which outlets they are? Also, do you know which lubes they sell?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...t-selection-of-Speed-Cubes-and-Twisty-puzzles


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 8, 2013)

Genesis said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...t-selection-of-Speed-Cubes-and-Twisty-puzzles



thanks again! i went to check it out already. I think i will stick to using the cubicle assorted lube. wayy cheaper for me!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 8, 2013)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm 15. Sec 4 next year. There are alot of cubers in NUSH.



cool, so you're my junior. i'm from the class of 2011. 

and to reply one of the posts up there - I was part of the old type C/D generation. We have mostly retired from the scene…

Just happened to see this because I just got a little bored and decided to visit this forum again after quite some time =p


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 8, 2013)

rachmaninovian said:


> cool, so you're my junior. i'm from the class of 2011.
> 
> and to reply one of the posts up there - I was part of the old type C/D generation. We have mostly retired from the scene…
> 
> Just happened to see this because I just got a little bored and decided to visit this forum again after quite some time =p



yup! your user sounds really familiar, probably the same time as jt and friends? intending to start cubing again?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 9, 2013)

rajwind3r said:


> yup! your user sounds really familiar, probably the same time as jt and friends? intending to start cubing again?



not actively. I'm cubing on and off, when I feel like I need a break. Recently, I've been working on corners first for 3x3, and have been consistently sub 20. But what is sub 20 nowadays T_T

I'll need to wait for a better 4x4 to come out before I start trying to break the 45s average barrier lol


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 10, 2013)

rachmaninovian said:


> not actively. I'm cubing on and off, when I feel like I need a break. Recently, I've been working on corners first for 3x3, and have been consistently sub 20. But what is sub 20 nowadays T_T
> 
> I'll need to wait for a better 4x4 to come out before I start trying to break the 45s average barrier lol



you sir, need a weisu! seriously! i might suck at it, but its a really good cube! i have a black weisu, if you wanna check it out. but in exchange, you gotta teach me some lookahead/f2l stuffz


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 11, 2013)

rajwind3r said:


> you sir, need a weisu! seriously! i might suck at it, but its a really good cube! i have a black weisu, if you wanna check it out. but in exchange, you gotta teach me some lookahead/f2l stuffz



where do you live? would like to try it out. anyway i don't use f2l/fridrich


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 11, 2013)

rachmaninovian said:


> where do you live? would like to try it out. anyway i don't use f2l/fridrich



oh lol..im using cfop, but 2look oll. been trying to practice slow solving to improve lookahead and stuff. i stay in the east, at kallang area.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm sorry for bumping this thread.

I have a speedcubing whatsapp group with 8 people in it now. Its getting kind of boring with only 8 people so if you live in Singapore and wish to join in, PM me for details.

We try to have meetups every so often and we can chat about speedcubing.


----------



## Lim Jh (Sep 9, 2014)

cxinlee said:


> I've noticed that there are many Singaporean cubers here. Singapore is a pretty small place, so meetups shouldn't be very hard. If you aren't Singaporean but live here, you are also welcome.



Hey,
I am a singaporean student cuber, gonna learn CFOP/2x2x2/4x4x4/5x5x5/pyraminx end of this year, after PSLE, which is 1 october. Anybody can teach me? cuz sometimes I dont understand youtube videos.

Also, if you are looking to buy a cube in Singapore, head over to Bob Cubes or go to Gumtree.sg and search for "Moyu Lingpo". The sole ad that pops up is posted by him.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lim Jh said:


> Hey,
> I am a singaporean student cuber, gonna learn CFOP/2x2x2/4x4x4/5x5x5/pyraminx end of this year, after PSLE, which is 1 october. Anybody can teach me? cuz sometimes I dont understand youtube videos.
> 
> Also, if you are looking to buy a cube in Singapore, head over to Bob Cubes or go to Gumtree.sg and search for "Moyu Lingpo". The sole ad that pops up is posted by him.



Hello! If you have whatsapp, please PM me. We would love to have new cubers in our group!


----------



## anhedralsoda (Nov 11, 2014)

It's good to know that there are other students in Singapore cubing! None of my friends cube. I began cubing recently and have learnt to solve the 3x3, Skewb and Pyraminx so far. I hope to improve and possibly compete in the future! Are there any cubing events in Singapore? Like exibitions/competitions/sales? I'm really interested but I haven't heard of any.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

anhedralsoda said:


> It's good to know that there are other students in Singapore cubing! None of my friends cube. I began cubing recently and have learnt to solve the 3x3, Skewb and Pyraminx so far. I hope to improve and possibly compete in the future! Are there any cubing events in Singapore? Like exibitions/competitions/sales? I'm really interested but I haven't heard of any.



Hi! There are competitions in Singapore but only once a year. They are held around february.


----------



## bxchia (Apr 11, 2015)

*Singapore Speedcubing Group in Facebook*

Hey, there is a Facebook's Group named "Singapore Speedcubing". The purpose of this group is to have a platform for all Singapore Speedcubers to share information. As we noticed, the popularity of speedcubing has grown in Singapore over the past 2 years. So it will be really nice to have a place that belongs to us.

Currently, this group is opened to public. If you are interested in joining, please go to Singapore Speedcubing Group and click on the Join button. The criteria are:

You must be a Singaporean.
You are actively into speedcubing.

Since this is a new group, we are not sure whether it will work out.
In order for it to be successful, we will need your support, and help to spread the words.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## arkangelis_ (Feb 21, 2020)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm sorry for bumping this thread.
> 
> I have a speedcubing whatsapp group with 8 people in it now. Its getting kind of boring with only 8 people so if you live in Singapore and wish to join in, PM me for details.
> 
> We try to have meetups every so often and we can chat about speedcubing.




sorry i know this was like 6 years ago but can I join? I'm not really a speedcuber just a 25+second cuber


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Apr 16, 2022)

me im singaporean


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

Me


----------



## Timona (Apr 16, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Me



Ur Singaporean?? I thought you were American or something


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 16, 2022)

nah im not


----------

